# Unter Windows einem Mac DateiOrner ein .icon zuweisen ... wie ?



## anna sophiea (6. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich wuerde gerne unter Windows eine Datei Ordnerstruktur fuer Mac vorbereiten, kann aber die funktion selbst nicht ueberpruefen .... ( Dateien sollten samt ansichtbestimmten Ordnern von der CD auf einen Mac kopiert werden ).
Nach der Ausfuehrung `OrdnerEigenschaftenAnpassen` beinhaltet der Windows DateiOrdner ein Desktop.ini_Skript mit z:B. der OrdnerIconSymolAnleitung:

[.ShellClassInfo]
IconFile=xy.ico

.... um dem Ordner das Aussehen des im Ordner deponierten `xy.ico` anzuweisen.

Meine Frage :

Ist es moeglich fuer / Mac / und / Linux / DateiOrdner dieses Prinzip zu verwenden und wenn ja, wie wuerde das Script und die Bezeichnung fuer das icon (.icns) lauten?

Danke.


----------



## applefan (14. Oktober 2010)

Ist nicht möglich. Appel sind die ico-Files herlich egal. Was du aber machen kannst ist, die Ordnersymbole für beide Systeme zu ändern. Unter Mac markierst du den Ordner und drückst Apfel + I. Unter Google findest du diverse Zusatzicons für Mac.


----------

